# FB für Lenze FU !



## klaus.mengel (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ich such einen lauffähigen FB (S7) für einen Lenze-FU mit Resolver für eine Dosierklappen Regelung. Der FU ist ein Lenze 9321-Servo mit der Endung ES. Ich bin in Zeitdruck und suche jemanden, der mir Tips geben kann, wo ich Infos bekomme?
Danke


----------



## Gecht (21 Oktober 2007)

Bist Du mit GDC vertraut? Ohne die Soft auf dem Regler anpassen kommst Du nicht weit.

Sag mal wie weit Du bist.


----------



## BadTaste (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ein fertiges Programm kannst du nicht von mir bekommen, aber ich kann dir sagen wie du es machen kannst. Zunächst lade dir das Kommunikationshandbuch von Lenze, dann schau welchen DP Adapter du hast und schau Dir die Beschreibung für das Steuerwort und Statuswort an. Dann brauchst du (ich gehe mal davon aus das es kein PLC Servo ist) das GDC Tool von Lenze. Hier kannst du dann die Kommunikationseinstellungen vornehmen. Du kannst da alles auf deine belange einstellen. Es gibt hier ein Tool das du starten kannst er stellt dann alle Codestellen vorweg ein die nötig sind zur Kommunikation. Dann GSD Datei und weiter auf der S7 Seite...

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## klaus.mengel (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gecht !
Sorry, das ich erst jetzt antworte. Ich war kurz verhindert. Ich habe den FU schon mit GDC konfiguriert und den Antrieb laufen lassen. Soweit bin ich schon !!


----------



## klaus.mengel (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Michael !
Ich habe den FU schon mit GDC konfiguriert, und den Antrieb laufen lassen. Der FU ist ein Typ EVS93xx-xS . Ich habe zur konfiguration  die serielle Schnittstelle (Softwareversion 6.2) mit dem Lecom-Adapter 2102IB (softwareversion 3 x9 benutzt. Die GSD-Datei habe ich auch schon installiert. Und nun ??


----------



## JPG (21 Oktober 2007)

In der "Application Knowledge Base" auf der Lenze-Website gibt es unter "Industrielle Kommunikation-->Profibus" ein "Programmierbeispiel Profibus-DP mit Siemens PLC S7" - das ist bestimmt mal einen Blick wert.


----------



## BadTaste (21 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Klaus,
willst du eigentlich auf Parameter zugreifen oder nur über Steuerwort steuern?


schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Gecht (21 Oktober 2007)

klaus.mengel schrieb:


> Die GSD-Datei habe ich auch schon installiert. Und nun ??



Sieh Dir auf alle fälle das Beispiel auf der Lenze Seite an.

Ich benutze nicht die Drivecomsteuerung sondern die Lenzesteuerung, ist für mich einfacher.
Die LS ist im HW-config mit der endung AR versehen. Also 4W Para (kons) + 4W PZD (kons) AR. Ohne AR eben Drivecom. zum Thema kons bitte im Forum unter sfc 14,15 kucken.


----------



## klaus.mengel (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo BadTaste, Hallo Gecht !
Sorry, wenn ich erst heute antworte. Ich bin gerade von der Baustelle gekommen und habe dort kein Internet. Leider auch nicht im Hotel. Ich möchte den Antrieb mit einer fest eingestellten Drehzahl mit Hilfe eines im Antrieb eingebauten Resolvers regeln. Ich denke , das ich dazu Steuerworte senden und Statusworte lesen muß. Das Beispielprogramm von der Lenze-Seite habe ich auf meine Verhältnisse (Datenbereiche ect.) angepaßt, konnte aber noch testen was passiert (die Anlage ist noch in der Montagephase). In dem Beispiel sehe ich allerdings noch nicht, wie meine Resolver-Daten integriert werden.
MfG Klaus


----------



## Gecht (29 Oktober 2007)

klaus.mengel schrieb:


> In dem Beispiel sehe ich allerdings noch nicht, wie meine Resolver-Daten integriert werden.



Guten Morgen,
ich sehe jetzt dein Problem nicht ganz. Willst Du über den Resolver den Vorschub messen? Ansonsten hat der Resolver Dich nicht weiter zu interessieren.
Tipp: Die Lenze Voreinstellungen im GDC sind mir immer zu umfangreich. Nimm im ersten Menü "Drehzahl, AIF, interne oder externe Versorgung",
dann schmeiss im FB Editor alles raus was mit Analog oder Digitalen Eingängen zu tun hat und ersetze sie durch AIF Word oder Bit. (Die Endstufenfreigabe musst Du natürlich über Hardware bringen)

Ansonsten wirst Du um ein paar Übungen im Trockendock nicht herumkommen, bau Dir doch einen Übungsplatz auf. Auf der Baustelle kann das ganz schön in die Hose gehen.


----------



## klaus.mengel (3 November 2007)

Hallo Gecht !
Sorry, das ich wieder erst jetzt antworte (kein Internet) . Ich habe mein Problem mittlerweile gelöst. Ich habe den FB vom Beispielprojekt mit meinen Adress-Daten bestückt und dann 1 Tag mit dem Steuerwort rumgehampelt. Das Problem war, das in der S7 Hardware-Konfig die Ein- und Ausgangsbereiche die gleichen Adressen haben müssen. z.B. Eingangswort 300 bis 307 und Ausgangswort 300 bis 307. Sonst funktioniert der Beispiel- FB nicht. Status- und Steuerwort werden sonst nicht richtig gelesen bzw geschrieben. Ausserdem muss bei der parametrierung der Prozessdatenwörter die Endung "AR" gewählt werden (Lenze-Steuerung) . Erst dann wird bei der ersten übertragung eines Steuerwortes (z.B. "00hex) in Codestelle 780 "AIF-IN-W1" eingetragen.
Den Resolver brauche ich zur Regelung. Wenn ich mit GDC die Codestelle "Resolver" mit Highpegel beschreibe kann ich mit einem Normierungs-FB (gibt es bei Lenze) einen Referenzpunkt festlegen und mit positiven oder negativem Sollwert in beide Richtungen regeln (Ref-Punkt = 50 % / 0 % = Klappe zu / 100 % = Klappe auf).
Schönen Dank für Eure unterstützung.


----------

